# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  HARLEY, superbe jeune chien croisé labrador/malinois recherche de supers adoptants

## salambo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Harley
*Type:* Labrador
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *HARLEY* mâle berger croisé labrador-malinois né le 14/03/2012 recherche des adoptants !

N° de puce : 250 268 710 220 424

Poids : env. 25 kg
Ok enfants, chiens petits ou gros, chiennes idem, ok chats.

Descriptif :
Gentil chien, très affectueux et câlin mais qui a besoin d'être tenu et encadrer.
On ne doit pas lui laisser faire tout ce qu'il veut. C'était le cas, dans la famille où on l'a récupéré et il était devenu incontrôlable. Mais maintenant, plus de problème.
Il est intelligent et comprend très vite ce qu'on veut de lui.
Il lui faut une famille qui a du temps à lui consacrer et qui sache le diriger dans sa vie de chien.
Très propre (ne veut même pas faire ses besoins dans la cour, veut aller à l'extérieur).
Marche en laisse, ne tire pas, n'a pas peur des voitures, motos et connait le "assis". 

Citation de sa FA : " Harley est un chien très calme pour son âge, ne fait pas de bêtise tout seul, mais peu suivre les autres s'ils en font. Il a du mal à supporter trop longtemps les jeux "assez bétaux" des deux grands  "chiens fous" que j'ai également en FA. Harley préfère être seul, et  avoir son fauteuil dehors, il peut rester des heures couché dessus, à me  regarder par la fenêtre de temps en temps et ne dit rien. Il se plait  beaucoup plus dehors que dedans."

Visible dans le 45

Alertesos : du lundi au jeudi de 12 H 00 à 18 H 30 au  01.42.51.18.79  ou au  06.61.27.04.46.
Vous pouvez le voir également et poser toutes vos questions sur le forum d'alertesos : http://alertesos.forumpro.fr/ dans les chiens d'Alertesos en FA


Agrandir cette image 

Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 

Agrandir cette image 




Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image 

Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image 



Agrandir cette image

----------


## CBM

Diffusé sur BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...n-fa-45#370798

----------


## salambo

:: Help pour Harley 
CBM Merci pour cette diffusion

----------


## salambo

:: Toujours rien pour Harley ! Pourtant il est magnifique ce loulou et en plus tout jeune !!!

----------


## salambo

:: Toujours à la recherche d'une famille pour Harley

----------


## salambo

:: toujours à l adoption

----------


## salambo

:: toujours à l adoption

----------


## salambo

Post malheureusement à clôturer. Harley est décédé suite à la morsure d'une vipère.

----------


## lili2000

::  
Courage à sa famille d'accueil

----------


## teddy82

:: repose en paix Harly Merci a ta FA

----------


## Oxo

C'est moche  :: 
Repose en paix petit cœur  ::  Au moins tu as connus de beaux jours auprès de tes ange-gardiens  ::

----------


## anniec

RIP Harley  ::

----------


## Vegane7

:Frown:

----------

